# Helles Teichbecken?



## MissMurphy (26. Nov. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Duisburg bin 62 Jahre alt. Ich habe _noch_ keinen Teich. In Forum ich habe ich schon eine Menge gelesen aber irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter.

1986 hatte ich mal 3 Mörtelkübel mit meinen damals geliebten Pflanzen und schön bepflanzten Rand. Nach wenigen Tagen ist darin trotz der üppiger Bepflanzung aber leider ohne Rettungsring  ein Grünfink ertrunken – damit war das Thema Teich in der Großstadt für mich erstmal erledigt. Jetzt bin ich etwas klüger – danke WWW für so viele Infos

Nun haben ja viele Menschen Teiche aber tatsächlich gefällt mir Live keiner davon. Meistens wirkt der Teich für mich wie ein Fremdkörper.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Teichbecken von Oase in der Farbe Sand? Ich könnte mir bei der Farbe einen Steingarten mit Sandstein und vielen mediteranen Kräutern oder so etwas wie einen Dünengarten mit Mittagsblumen/Wilddrosen/Gräsern  etc. vorstellen - habe aber die Befürchtung das ratzfatz das Becken grün wird - auch hübsch - aber an einem sonnig/halbschattigen Platz kann ich kein MoosBeet anlegen.

Den Teich (ohne Fischis) möchte ich aus ökologischen Gründen anlegen – er sollte aber harmonisch für uns Menschen sein.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten. Cool wären Bilder.

LG Annette


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Nov. 2018)

Folienteich mit Betonpanzer eingefärbt. Sieht schon gans nett und natürlich aus.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Anette, 

Also erst mal, ich habe keine Erfahrung mit besagtem Becken (ich hab nen "geerbten" Beton Teich) , aber trotzdem eine Meinung 
Laut Oase hat das Teil ja eine körnige Oberfläche, zur optimalen Ansiedlung der "Teichbiologie", also Algen-und Bakterienrasen. Das ist natürlich gut und richtig, bedeutet in der Praxis aber, dass die Sandfarbe sich ohnehin ändern wird. Aber: wenn du an einigen Stellen Sand einbringen willst, damit z. B. bestimmte Wasserpflanzen wurzeln können und sich kleine __ Muscheln ansiedeln können (die bekommst du evtl. als blinde Passagiere in geschenkten oder gekauften Pflanzen), dann hast du mit einem sandfarbenen Becken natürlich eine wesentlich harmonischere Optik als mit schwarzer Schale oder Folie.


----------



## Lion (27. Nov. 2018)

MissMurphy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Den Teich (ohne Fischis) möchte ich aus ökologischen Gründen anlegen – er sollte aber harmonisch für uns Menschen sein.
> LG Annette



hallo Annette,
er sollte aus meiner Sicht so werden,  *wie Du es magst.*

Betr.: Teichbecken
Ich persönlich habe für diese Art von Teichbecken nicht viel übrig. Man glaubt, man kauft einen fertigen Teich und hat somit wenig Arbeit,
ist aber nicht so. Ein Erdaushub muss gemacht werden, das Becken muss mit Wasserwaage eingelassen werden, Ringsum muss es verschlammt werden und diese Art von Becken reißen auch sehr schnell. Also kein Vergleich mit Mörtelkübel, die stellst Du auf und fertig. 

Wenn ich schon einen Erdaushub mache, dann kann man das ganze selber gestalten und es somit optimal den Gegebenheiten anpassen.
Ein Grünfink kann auch im Oase Teichbecken ertrinken, hier muß man bei jede Art von Wasser eben für einen Ausstieg sorgen. Evtl. nur einen passenden
Baumstamm der zum Ufer führt und hinausragt anbringen. Hilft auch andere Kleintiere.

Bin neugierig, wie und was Du machen wirst.  (mit Bilder wäre super)
Hier im Forum wirst Du auch sehr viele Anregungen finden.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht
 Léon


----------



## Ida17 (27. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Annette,

statt Teichbecken würde ich Dir zur einer sandfarbenen PVC-Folie raten, wenn es denn sein muss.
Du musst Dir aber im Klaren sein, dass über kurz oder lang die Folie eh mit einem Biofilm überwuchert wird und Du von der Farbe nicht mehr viel siehst.
Bei meinem zweiten Teichbau habe ich auch vor der Frage gestanden, wie so ein "dunkles Loch" schöner aussehen kann. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin froh wieder eine anthrazitfarbene EPDM-Folie genommen zu haben, da sie UV-beständig ist, "ewig" hält und sehr biegsam ist. Die Stufen sind mit Sand ausgelegt und allein dadurch wirkt es hell und freundlich. 

Das wäre im Grunde die preiswerte Alternative, denn individuell gebuddelt ist es einfacher die Gestaltung in die eigene Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## MissMurphy (27. Nov. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

toll wie flott ihr antwortet. Ich habe mir vorgenommen mir bis zum Frühjahr Zeit zu nehmen. Ich glaube, dass häufig Teiche recht spontan angelegt werden und das deshalb auch viele Fehler gemacht werden. Auf jeden Fall sollte der Teich größer als 1000l sein und die Stelle steht für mich auch schon fest. In jedem Fall soll in der Nähe ein kleiner Platz für ein Sandbad für Spatzen eingerichtet werden, deshalb gefällt mir das sandfarbenes Becken so gut. Ein Folienteich mit Betonpanzer würde mir am besten gefallen, aber das müsste ein Spezialist machen. Das wird bestimmt teuer und einen Teich von einem „Spezialisten“ habe ich schon gesehen. Ich vermute, dass ich da jetzt schon mehr Ahnung habe.

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden. Es wird aber noch dauern.

Viele Grüße und Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.

Annette


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Nov. 2018)

MissMurphy schrieb:


> Ein Folienteich mit Betonpanzer würde mir am besten gefallen, aber das müsste ein Spezialist machen.


Haben viele hier selbst gemacht.......scheint bei ein bisschen gutem Willen und mit ein bisschen Hilfe mittels Mischmaschine machbar.


----------



## samorai (29. Nov. 2018)

Wenn die Kartenspieler im Forum nicht mehr weiter wissen, wird immer der Beton-Joker gezogen.

Es gibt Eternit-Tafeln da kommt kein Elefant durch wenn die im Erdreich vergraben werden.

Außerdem ist der Wurzelgang von __ Schilf begrenzt, ist doch kein Baum.
Tiefer wie 50 cm geht das Wurzelsystem  nicht.
Bei einer GFK-Wanne von Oase oder nicht hat man eh keine Sorgen.

Mein China-Schilf steht seit 15 Jahren neben dem GFK-BECKEN und kein durch drücken der Wurzeln, dafür ist es zu glatt und zu hart.
Und wenn es umgekehrt ist, ich meine hier Folie und dann Beton oben rauf hast du nichts gekonnt, weil die Folie dem entsprechend nachgibt, hast du das Loch dann in der Folie unter dem Beton oder was auch immer, hast du alle neune.

Überlege dir die Sache mal und Frage unter anderem mal bei deinem Händler nach.


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Es gibt Eternit-Tafeln da kommt kein Elefant durch wenn die im Erdreich vergraben werden.



Du kannst doch nicht einfach alles verraten


----------



## MissMurphy (14. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Teichfans,

Mano hat denn in diesem Forum keiner Erfahrung mit sandfarbenen Teichbecken?

Mit Elefanten im Garten habe ich wenig Probleme.
Dass meiste muss ich doofer Weise extern machen lassen, da ich auf Grund meiner MS mir schon etliche Knochen gebrochen habe und nicht wirklich zugreifen kann. Da ich mit 56 nicht mehr arbeiten konnte ist die Rente nicht so üppig und muss nach einer relativ günstigen Lösung suchen

LG Annette

,


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Annette, 
Die einzigste Erfahrung welche ich in dieser Richtung gemacht habe,ist das über kurz oder lang alles einen gewissen Biorasen erhält. Welcher farbige Materialien komplett verstecken. Es sei denn man putzt diesen Regelmäßig ab. Aber irgendwie macht sowas keinen Spaß und außerdem ist dieser Biofilm für das Konstrukt Teich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt diesen im Gleichgewicht zu halten. 
Daher mein Tipp, lege Wert auf passende Stufen den Pflanzen angepasst und überlass den Rest der Natur, sie weiß damit umzugehen. 
Achso und dann heißt es ganz ganz viel Geduld zu haben und alles laufen zu lassen ohne große Eingriffe. 
Dabei hilft u.a.   und ähnliches. 
Aber was man dabei alles beobachten kann .........
Lass dich überraschen, wenn auf einmal Pflanzen auftauchen die du nie gesetzt hast. Oder Tiere welche man sonst nie gesehen hätte.


----------



## MissMurphy (15. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Troll,
ein Biorasen ist natürlich erwünscht.
Bei meinen Aquarien habe ich optisch und algentechnisch schöne Ergebnisse mit schwarzem Sand und dunklen Steinen  gemacht. Irgendwie wünsche ich mir bei meinem Teich eher Juist als Lanzarote. Ich mag überhaupt keine schwarzen Teiche mit weißen Steinen. Helles beige/braun/grün Becken/Kies mit weiß/rosa/blauen einheimischen oder nordamerikanischen Pflanzen würde mir am besten gefallen. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass sich im hellen sandfarbene Becken übermäßig Algen bilden.
Ich bin halt noch in der Findungsphase,

LG Annette


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Annette,

mit Juist statt Lanzarote bist du schon von daher auf dem richtigen Dämpfer, wenn du mit Aquarium vergleichst, weil ein Aquarium von mehreren Seiten "durchleuchtet" wird und damit immer heller ist, als ein nur von oben beleuchtetes "Wasserloch" im Boden. (Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass viele Märchen, Sagen und Mythen sich um geheimnisvoll undurchsichtige Teiche und Brunnen drehen und nicht um Aquarien ) Von daher ist ein heller Teichgrund, der Licht reflektiert natürlich vorteilhaft.

Aber mal praktisch betrachtet: buddeln (lassen) musst du so oder so, ob du jetzt eine Schale oder eine Folie versenken willst. Wobei ich denke, für eine starre Teichschale musst du präziser graben und mit Sand puffern, dass sie wackelfrei eingepasst werden kann. Das können dir Teichschalenbesitzer aber bestimmt genauer sagen.
Da also beides Vor- und Nachteile hat, würde ich die Entscheidung Folie/Schale von den Kosten abhängig machen. Und dir auch nochmal Idas Beitrag eine Seite vorher ans Herz legen. Und auf jeden Fall würde ich ein, zwei Säcke lehmhaltigen hellen Spielsand als Substrat einplanen. Der ist von der Farbe so zwischen Juist und Bretagne und auf jeden Fall gut für Teichbiologie und Optik.


----------

